# Sewer Sponge Ring?



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

In the brochure for the campground we are going to in June, it says "must have sewer sponge ring". is this like a gasket type thing that goes on your hose when you are hooking up to sewer at your site?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You can get them at any RV supply store. Looks like a gray spongy dognut. These are used for sewer connections that have no threads. It seals the connection better than just hanging the sewer line in there. Some campgrounds with these connections require them and usually sell them in the campground store too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The ring looks like this...










I would also recommend one of these. While not the most glorious of jobs, watching the black tank drain is key to keeping it clean. With this in place you can see when the water is "clear"....


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The ring looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim,

I will leave that chore to my DH. I will be sure and pass along your suggestion


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And after one use, it is now disgusting because of where its used. I keep mine in a old tupperware container. While your buying, also consider getting a box of latex gloves for handling sewer 'stuff'


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> And after one use, it is now disgusting because of where its used. I keep mine in a old tupperware container. While your buying, also *consider getting a box of latex gloves for handling sewer 'stuff'
> *


Yep...need those for sure. I bought a box of...oh say 1000 at Costco for like $10.


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> And after one use, it is now disgusting because of where its used. I keep mine in a old tupperware container. While your buying, also *consider getting a box of latex gloves for handling sewer 'stuff'
> *


Yep...need those for sure. I bought a box of...oh say 1000 at Costco for like $10.
[/quote]

I did buy some latex gloves. The first (and only) time we went out last fall, my DH looked at them like, "real men don't were gloves." I'm sure he will be changing his mind very quickly in a few weeks, especially when he sees what it being pumped out.









Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When you are at your site with full hook ups, washing your hands can be easier but at a dump station, nothing is germ free which makes wearing gloves smart and safe which is manly


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

If you gonna get one of these










Might as well go ahead and get one of these instead.










Just a few bux more

C


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

For just a little more, you can get a flush king.

Makes back flushing the tanks very easy.

Mike


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

camping479 said:


> For just a little more, you can get a flush king.
> 
> Makes back flushing the tanks very easy.
> 
> Mike


Excellent idea Mike. That will be at the top of our list. Hitting CW and Walmart this weekend.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MNoutbackers said:


> For just a little more, you can get a flush king.
> 
> Makes back flushing the tanks very easy.
> 
> Mike


Excellent idea Mike. That will be at the top of our list. Hitting CW and Walmart this weekend.
[/quote]

IMHO...Flush Kings are great for clearing out the lines and back filling the black tank. To get the side of the wall sprayed down you will need a something like a Quickie Flush


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> For just a little more, you can get a flush king.
> 
> Makes back flushing the tanks very easy.
> 
> Mike


Excellent idea Mike. That will be at the top of our list. Hitting CW and Walmart this weekend.
[/quote]

IMHO...Flush Kings are great for clearing out the lines and back filling the black tank. To get the side of the wall sprayed down you will need a something like a Quickie Flush
[/quote]

Very true. I've used the quickie flush for a long time a wand works well too. I cut a hole in the side of the camper that comes out inside the vanity so I don't have to track the hose thru the trailer.



















Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Mike


Do you have the part number for that pass-through? I think that is a great mod and I'd like to get that done ASAP.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Do you have the part number for that pass-through? I think that is a great mod and I'd like to get that done ASAP.


Got it at dyer's online. There's a lot of different kinds out there, this one does the job though.

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

camping479 said:


> For just a little more, you can get a flush king.
> 
> Makes back flushing the tanks very easy.
> 
> Mike


I use the Flush King religiously and I have never had a problem with my tanks. I'm sure folks behind me in line at the dump station grow a bit impatient while I backfill the tank a couple times, but I've never had a problem with odors, tank sensors, or leaks (due to "stuff" jamming the tank's gate valve). I do, however, use a cleaning wand, with rotating sprinkler-type head, a couple times a year - usually when we have a full hookup site and I have time to blast and rinse the inside of the tank through the toilet.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> > Do you have the part number for that pass-through? I think that is a great mod and I'd like to get that done ASAP.
> 
> 
> Got it at dyer's online. There's a lot of different kinds out there, this one does the job though.


Thanks!!!


----------

